# Need an entry level baitcaster



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I've got all of the spinning reels and rods I need but I'm thinking about trying to start using a baitcaster.
What would you recommend? I think I'd prefer a low profile reel.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Not low profile, but I really like my Ambassador 6500c.


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

The best reel on the market right now is the new Citica. For the money you will not get a better reel for performance, price, and customer service. These reels are really holding up to saltwater, and I think this is an excellent first bait casting reel.

Mike


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Depends on what you plan to do:
1. Throwing large lures, bait with corks, cut bait - Can't beat a Garcia 6500C.
2. Throwing lighter lures, free shrimping, lighter baits - Can't beat the Citica.

Each reel has a different purpose and is GREAT for what it is meant to do.
Good luck!


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

Since you are asking on the "Shimano Forum", I would say the Citica E would be a good starting BC reel. Not too expensive and you can find good deals on the web. E-bay, hint, hint.

Just wait. After you get the hang of using the Citica you will then want a Curado E and then a Chronarch D and if all goes well a Core 50/100 mg .

Good luck with your first BC reel. When you get it, put some old line on it and do some practice casting to get a feel for how different a BC reel is compared to a spinner. Set all of the "breaking weights" to the "on" position and tighten up the cast control knob and start casting. As you get better and more distance on your cast, start turning "off" the breaking weights. I normally fish with 2 breaks "on" and the rest "off".

If you are really planning on learing and using a BC, you may want to get the Curado E right off the bat and don't look back.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Planning on throwing top water plugs.
Cut bait and shrimp is wrong.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Citica at $119 best bang for the buck.

RR


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

New curado E series then move up from there


----------



## fuzzbuzzeng (Jun 20, 2006)

best buy for entry level baitcaster is the H20 Mettle at Academy for 49.95


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

fishin styx said:


> *Need an entry level baitchunker*


Robo is a far cry from entry level, but I'm sure he would like to help out! :rotfl:

As said...definately the Citica E! Very easy to cast and get used to!


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

*Please clarify..*



wannaBfishin said:


> Depends on what you plan to do:
> 1. Throwing large lures, bait with corks, cut bait - Can't beat a Garcia 6500C.
> 2. Throwing lighter lures, free shrimping, lighter baits - Can't beat the Citica.
> 
> ...


The Citica has a disengaging levelwind, so it will throw any bait large or small further than a 6500C. It weighs half as much. It has a huge drag surface, and if spooled with braid it will hold enough line to stop anything in the bay. Why would you want a 6500C?


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

Another vote for Citica E
The only Japanese made entry/mid level low pro baitcaster available.
And that's a good thing.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

The core 50 is the best reel out there.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Shame on me for mentioning Ambassador on a Shimano Forum.
Sounds like the Citica has the most votes! Shimanos are truly wonderful reels! I would have normally said to get a Calcutta for a baitcaster but figured that might be a bit pricey. BUT they are GREAT!
Still....good luck and have fun!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

ENTRY LEVEL!!!!!!!!!!!! Go to Academy and get yourself an H2o Mettle for $49.95! They'll spool it with any line that you want for free. I have 2- 200 BSF Curados that are still sitting in the box because they can't hold a candle in castability to the H2o! If you want "entry level" look no further than this reel!


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> The core 50 is the best reel out there.


I have to disagree with you on this....

The CORE 50 has nothing on the CORE 100...The CORE 50 looks like they made it from left over parts from other reels....

The handle, thumb bar and drag adjustment could have been made alot better than what they have on them now.

The CORE 50 cannot turn a fish like the CORE 100.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

jabx1962 said:


> I have to disagree with you on this....
> 
> The CORE 50 has nothing on the CORE 100...The CORE 50 looks like they made it from left over parts from other reels....
> 
> ...


HEY...HEY...My, My...nothing can turn fish like a spatula either, but what's that got to do with entry level (read:easy to cast) bait casters? :rotfl:


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Spatula, neber heerd of dat un?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

........it's the thing that flips eggs......and beats them........eggbeater


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> HEY...HEY...My, My...nothing can turn fish like a spatula either, but what's that got to do with entry level (read:easy to cast) bait casters? :rotfl:


Bro....you are the first person to recognize it....

Guess it is better to Burn Out?


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

My Vote..Citica. Best value out there..Hands down.


----------



## chicken (Mar 21, 2005)

Dipsay said:


> My Vote..Citica. Best value out there..Hands down.


x2, no doubt about it.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

jabx1962 said:


> Bro....you are the first person to recognize it....
> 
> Guess it is better to Burn Out?


"cause rust never sleeps...Hey, Hey, My....My!

The Citica E is still the best bang for the buck!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I wound up getting the Citica. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

fishin styx said:


> I wound up getting the Citica. Thanks for the help guys.


Hope you enjoy the reel FS :smile:.


----------

